# Windows 7, Office 2010, Google Chrome OS, what to do?



## ozziebeanie

http://www.pcworld.com/article/1682...oogle_chrome_os_never_a_dull_tech_moment.html

First time i have heard of Office 2010,  man its hard to keep up.


----------



## deandude1196

I plan on buying Chrome. I already have seen what 7 can do because I had the Beta on one of my computers.


----------



## DoubleHelix

You plan on buying something you haven't seen, know very little about, and which won't be available for at least a year? No one knows what it will really do nor do they know what it will cost, if anything. The link above is just someone's blog post. An opinion.

The untested magic of Windows 7 certainly has nothing to do with a potential Google operating system.

Discussions about Office 10 have been around for some time now.

I think we should keep the hysteria in check and approach new technologies with the standard cautious optimism. Continue to read and learn, and allow the products to go through the normal vetting channels.

With the ridiculous amount of hype around Windows 7, it has the potential to be the greatest OS innovation we've seen from Microsoft in some time. Or it could be a holy disaster of biblical proportions. God knows Redmond delivers all across the spectrum.


----------



## ozziebeanie

Have not heard myself anything about Windows 7, would not mind knowing more, like if it is way different from XP Pro or as user friendly as XP Pro is it better than Vista the list of questions could go on and on, personally I will not be getting anything when it first comes out I want to hear what others actually think and what the consensus is.

That is how I have usually gone when it comes to updating but I have not heard much at all about 7 or Office 10 yet is there a beta version of that out yet?

All I know is that before 2014 I am going to have to update from XP Pro and Office 2003, getting feed back on what is out there before and after official release as in beta versions before official release etc 

I have used Office 2007 but only for a two month period so not up on it as much as I am with 2003, personally I don't like it, but easy to use if you put the classic menu bar in there. 

I still don't like it, they changed to much as in features in different places, from where they where before, so without the classic bar in there you go to the section where some feature used to be and its not there.

You have to spend god knows how long looking for something you know the program can do, (as it was there before, in the previous version) getting angrier by the minute, I had to in the end for my temp job, I had put the classic menu bar in, the trail one till I got the hang of where things where.

Otherwise I could not have done that job. I would have eventually when I worked out where everything was but I doubt the boss would accept a full quote taking a whole day to complete as apposed to minutes. 

It would be cool just to get feed back


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I've been running Windows 7 for months now, and it's been my primary operating environment for a few weeks. So far, other than some interface changes that annoy me, it's worked quite well.

It was way easier to bring up the 64 bit version than the Vista 64 bit version, drivers were much easier to come by.

I'm not sure that the hype that it has a footprint more like XP than Vista is true, but it does seem more responsive than Vista for me.

I don't think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread, but it's the O/S that Vista should have been after waiting five years after XP!


----------



## RootbeaR

JohnWill said:


> ...but it's the O/S that Vista should have been after waiting five years after XP!


:up:

What Vista is after a couple more years of beta testing.


----------



## slurpee55

John, the reviews I have read have all stated that 7 is faster than Vista but still slower than XP. But it is supposed to have far fewer problems with drivers, etc. and a much improved set of controls on the security (for those bad ones of us who prefer to run as admins.)


----------



## ozziebeanie

JohnWill said:


> Well, I've been running Windows 7 for months now, and it's been my primary operating environment for a few weeks. So far, other than some interface changes that annoy me, it's worked quite well.
> 
> It was way easier to bring up the 64 bit version than the Vista 64 bit version, drivers were much easier to come by.
> 
> I'm not sure that the hype that it has a footprint more like XP than Vista is true, but it does seem more responsive than Vista for me.
> 
> I don't think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread, but it's the O/S that Vista should have been after waiting five years after XP!


I have not tried 7 yet, I know with XP I turned off the bells and whistles so to speak, and once that was done was quite happy with it, if I remember right there was a OS after 98 and before XP that did not do well ME or something, all I know is that everyone I know that got that as apposed to XP Pro, have had never ending problems with it, and now we have Vista and 7 do Microsoft always put one program out to get feed back then produce another?


----------



## slurpee55

Millennium Edition (ME) was a huge pain, with all sorts of flaws. It made the Vista hassles look marginal.


----------



## blakcshadow

I have 7 installed on my home pc, and I have no problems. As a test I ran it on a pc w/ 966mhz P3, 512ram, 16mb vid card, and 20hdd. worked good for flash gaming

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perfume

There are two important questions to be answered here! One, once the Windows 7 is officially released,is it worth spending the steep price MS is putting on '7,s head?This one can be answered by those already using it. Two, How radically different is Windows 7 than Windows XP and Vista vis-vis, stability, compatibility with softwares ,etc? Ultimately Vista was considered as an XP which has put on new clothes! Folks were shifting back to xP(Pro) in droves from Vista and were calling it an "upgrade".

Now Desktops and laptops are coming with default Vista OS, but when will that happen to Windows 7? 

Open source systems,anyone??:up:


----------



## blakcshadow

I have heard 7 may ship preinstalled as soon as 2011. 7 is a lot more stabler than Vista and also uses far less resources
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## valis

slurpee55 said:


> Millennium Edition (ME) was a huge pain, with all sorts of flaws. It made the Vista hassles look marginal.


didn't I share the ballmer peak with you? 

I still have an ME box around somewhere. May be being used as either a doorstop or something to prop up other things, but by God, I have one. By Gateway, even.

Than again, I also have an Apple Newton, so maybe I should shut up about now.

Regardless, from what I've seen with 2010, they've actually fixed some things with the ribbon, which is good, as I've been using it for a few years now and still get lost. Word has some very nice features in that they've quasi replaced the toolbar at the top from earlier versions of Office (file, insert, data, etc) with dynamic forms that change as per what area of the ribbon you are on. Very nice touch, methinks.

what be going down, phunkmeister slurp?

werd.

v


----------



## slurpee55

yo valis! I have a Windows 95 case sitting here as a doorstop too....


----------



## ozziebeanie

seven is looking good then


----------



## valis

slurpee55 said:


> yo valis! I have a Windows 95 case sitting here as a doorstop too....


I got a 98 box I fire up occassionally. good ol' ICS.


----------



## new tech guy

Hey folks, I have windows vista currently on my main pc that i use daily and i will say, despite all the bad rap windows vista gets, its really a half decent OS. Ok, fine it is not tiny like windows xp but when was the last time apart from 7 microsoft released an os that was lighter than its predecessor? Vista runs fine as my everyday box, doesnt crash at all (i havent even seen xp die on me in a good while) In any event, the new operating systems are not a concern for me, my concern is what will happen to all the older xp machines many people still have kicking around. In my house i know the number of xp boxes on my network outnumber vista 4:2. 3 of these machines are older boxes that simply do not have enough power for windows 7 or vista and one is a newer laptop that came with vista but was rolled back because of lower end hardware. But what am i going to do with all those xp boxes when xp leaves it support cycle? The best bet i can think of is turning them all to linux but its not all advanced users on those machines so they may just get confused/annoyed with a more technical operating system. That is the question i beleive xp users should be asking.


----------



## blakcshadow

I still have a Windows 3.11 computer somewhere. I think its in my closet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## valis

I don't have a 3.11 rig, but I got the OS. Does that count?


----------



## valis

let me guess; only if it's on the original floppies, right?


----------



## blakcshadow

I also have DOS and a 3.11 on two VHDs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blakcshadow

New Tech Guy: If we could somehow get a copy of the Sourcecode we could keep XP alive for many years. Maybe we can convince Microsoft to release it, seeing as how Vista's is more than likely a completely different code.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWill

I have a set of the original Windows 3.1 floppies, as well as Windows for Workgroups floppies. I also have some MS-DOS 6.22 floppies still sealed in the wrap with the manual and the "certificate of authenticity.


----------



## blakcshadow

I miss the days when Microsoft didnt go product key crazy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## valis

JohnWill said:


> I have a set of the original Windows 3.1 floppies, as well as Windows for Workgroups floppies. I also have some MS-DOS 6.22 floppies still sealed in the wrap with the manual and the "certificate of authenticity.


question is, do you have the drive for it? I got the floppies, and I *think* I have the drive somewhere, but won't lay money on it.


----------



## new tech guy

valis said:


> I don't have a 3.11 rig, but I got the OS. Does that count?


Well your an oldie, same with johnwill 

At blakshadow: I dont think they will ever release the sourcecode as the OS is proprietary. However i can tell you i have a hunch that some parts of XP were coded in vb and im sure open source developers would slim the thing down and make it a mean and lean beast like linux. I just am not sure what im going to do with all these xp boxes kicking around once it loses support. Maybe some will die off by then and the newer ones may be able to get away with 7 is all i can hope. My server, well that can just go linux. Im currently looking into setting fedora up with samba to take its place...


----------



## blakcshadow

I will keep XP after there is no support, its still the best of the old gen OSes.

For your server, try Ubuntu 8.10 LTS, I am using it as a server for a laptop with ME, two desktops with XP, two laptops with Vista and my Win7 PC. We all volunteer at a local animal shelter, so we set a server for their records
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## new tech guy

Personally, i think im keeping fedora, core 11 has a pretty nice gui for samba configuration. It seems to work good, im just ironing out all the kinks in the switch at this point. Once i get it all figured out i will switch. Im just curious to how the reliability difference will be. Hopefully however i can get the same type of share permissions in xp (very detailed) as they do not look so organized in fedora. Im just hoping things run better, not that i have major problems under xp but i will not need to worry about it as much under linux.


----------



## blakcshadow

Try gobolinux
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## new tech guy

sounds interesting, however i think fedora is still my fav. I dont know why, just somthing about its feel that i really like. 

But back on topic, when the OP mentioned the google os, i did hear it would have web updates so it would be a "live os" so to speak. Im curious if it will be somthing like the palm pre's os.


----------



## blakcshadow

But wouldnt that require a constant internet connection?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWill

valis said:


> question is, do you have the drive for it? I got the floppies, and I *think* I have the drive somewhere, but won't lay money on it.


Not only do I have the 5.25" drive, but I have a pair of 8" floppies and an Interface card. Of course, it's an ISA card, and I only have one antique computer running W98 that will accept it. 

One set of Win31 floppies is on 3.5" media, the other is on 5.25" media.


----------



## lotuseclat79

How to dual-boot or virtualise Windows 7.

*Try Windows 7 without affecting your current system*

-- Tom


----------



## valis

JohnWill said:


> Not only do I have the 5.25" drive, but I have a pair of 8" floppies and an Interface card. Of course, it's an ISA card, and I only have one antique computer running W98 that will accept it.
> 
> One set of Win31 floppies is on 3.5" media, the other is on 5.25" media.


niiiiiiiiiiice......

love the old stuff, and keep seeming to acquire it.

Or maybe it's just that I forget to throw it away........


----------



## slurpee55

JohnWill said:


> Not only do I have the 5.25" drive, but I have a pair of 8" floppies and an Interface card. Of course, it's an ISA card, and I only have one antique computer running W98 that will accept it.
> 
> One set of Win31 floppies is on 3.5" media, the other is on 5.25" media.


John, I thought I was old....


----------



## blakcshadow

JohnWill said:


> Not only do I have the 5.25" drive, but I have a pair of 8" floppies and an Interface card. Of course, it's an ISA card, and I only have one antique computer running W98 that will accept it.
> 
> One set of Win31 floppies is on 3.5" media, the other is on 5.25" media.


Wow...... u win the Never Throw Away Ancient Tech Award
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slurpee55

Um, I still have rotary phones....


----------



## RootbeaR

Google Chrome OS: Gcrap reveals the next Netscape


----------



## RootbeaR

slurpee55 said:


> Um, I still have rotary phones....


We still crank them here in Canada.


----------



## valis

RootbeaR said:


> We still crank them here in Canada.


when'd you guys get phones?


----------



## blakcshadow

valis said:


> when'd you guys get phones?


thats good....

but if Google's OS is a webOS, doesnt a webOS require a constant internet connection? and isnt it basically a Linux distro?


----------



## valis

I honestly have no idea. Haven't even looked into it yet.


----------



## lotuseclat79

blakcshadow said:


> thats good....
> 
> but if Google's OS is a webOS, doesnt a webOS require a constant internet connection? and isnt it basically a Linux distro?


Hi blakcshadow,

A WebOS just means it is a part of cloud computing - akaik. I know of no client computer that cannot be turned off on the client side (to conserve energy) - the cloud will still be there when the local client computer running the WebOS boots up.

I commonly bootup and reconfigure my computer in a Live CD environment everyday before I turn on my router after my security has been initialized. I do run Linux, but after I am done a session, I save any data that needs saving, and shutdown both my computer and router - just to save energy that would otherwise be wasted - its kind of like turning off the lights when you exit a room.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill

Well, since my router also services my TV on-demand and guide data, turning it off isn't really practical. 

I do allow all my computers to go into standby when I'm not using them, they consume about 3-4 watts in full standby. They're also awake in a few seconds to continue when I come back in.


----------



## new tech guy

Personally, when i hear about googles os being a web os type i think of the palm pre. Which has a live connection to the 3g network to get its live updates. Be great because then using that you can have things such as a live twitter feed that auto updates, facebook status, stock tickers, etc.


----------

